# How many mp3s do you have on your K?



## Erika (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi,

I just received my Kindle last Wednesday and I'm loving it. I guess it's a K2 (it's the "latest generation" one on Amazon that's not actually a DX...). 

I like the idea of being able to listen to music while I read (it's nice to block out background noise). Can you let me know if there's a recommended max amount of mp3s one should put on a K2? I don't want to slow it down. Would 3-4 CD-fulls of music be ok? 

I know this is what my ipod is for rather than the K, but I'd like to know anyway.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi, Erika, and welcome!  I don't listen to MP3s from my Kindle myself, but I've never heard of anyone having a problem with it.  The only problem you might run into with so many is if they eat up too much space and you don't have enough room for you books!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

There is a maximum storage on the K2 of 2 GB, of which about 1.4 GB is available for "user content." That content can be split however you want between documents, mp3, audiio books and anything else you might want to load (e.g. screen-saver files if you've installed the ss hack).


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I  have no mp3s on my Kindle. I don't like to listen to music when I read. I'm a musician and like to listen to music without distractions, just as I like to read without distractions.


Mike


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't keep MP3s on my Kindle, either. Listening to music while reading is distracting for me.... If I am in a loud place, like a waiting room or a train, I have a terrific application on my iPhone called 



. It has several different sounds on it, like water, rain, wind, etc., and it's great for drowning out the racket around me so I can concentrate on the book.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I have 5 albums on mine right now, and they are taking up 1.3GB.  I have Miles Davis Kinda Blue, Meshell Ndegeocello Bitter, Marvin Gayes Whats Going On, and Santanas Abraxas.  I dont think you should be worried about how much your MP3s take up unless you intend on putting your whole library.  And putting much more than a few albums isnt recommended as you can only move forward or backwards on your song selection.

I dont use mine too often for music, but I it is nice to have my fav albums for chilling out when I carry only my Kindle.  Often, I put my credit card and some cash in the pocket of its jacket and just carry it around.  That way if I am at a coffee shop/smoke shop or flying somewhere and I want to rest my eyes a bit I can just turn on the music and relax.  Its nice to have the option, but Kindle is not a MP3 player, it is a book reader first.


----------



## Erika (Dec 11, 2009)

Thank you for the welcomes!

I suppose one could consider music while reading a distraction. I would suggest that judiciously chosen music can make for a fuller reading experience, though -- I like to have C18 composers playing in the background while I'm working my way through /Evelina/ or /Pamela/, for example! 

Anyway, thank you all for your input on the issue, especially for specifying the storage limit on the K. I think my question has been answered (moderation is key, as it so often is...). 

Off to enjoy my Kindle -- this is so the best purchase I have made in a long time.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Erika said:


> I would suggest that judiciously chosen music can make for a fuller reading experience, though


Maybe for some people. I'm serious about my music listening, though. And my reading. I don't want distractions.

Mike


----------



## Erika (Dec 11, 2009)

I must be an unserious reader.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Erika said:


> I must be an unserious reader.


LOL. I like your spunk.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't have my music on my kindle.  I have it on my stereo (receiver and components -- cd player) for at home listening.  Have my mp3s on ipod for listening when I go out.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Admittedly I'm not big into MP3 listening in general, but I will rotate in 1 or 2 albums on my K2 just in case I'm ever in a situation where I feel the need for some music and it's the only source I have...which means that I almost never use my Kindle for music. (I'm another one of those "serious" music listeners who mainly only listens to CDs and vinyl on my stereo system at home. But sometimes I just have to have a "fix", so my MP3 player gets occasional use, but really not even a whole lot more than my Kindle does for music.)


----------



## andy_in_virginia (Dec 3, 2009)

I have a few albums of generic classical music on my Kindle, something that I don't have on my iPod.  I picked some of the mix CD's ("Relaxing Classical Piano Music" etc.) that I can play at low-level when I am reading in bed at night.  My wife likes to watch TV and I prefer to read, so I can put the headphones on and ignore whatever it is she is watching and concentrate on my current book.

I think that will also work well if I am flying and have the kindle with me, especially if I am using noise canceling headphones.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I only keep on as much as I think I might want to hear as I listen to while I read, so for me about 10 tracks of quieter mp3s. I want save as much space for books as possible, especially as I'm now putting some more media rich and data heavy pdf files since the new firmware update.


----------



## Mitch G (Dec 31, 2008)

I currently carry the 2 CD compilation The Best Blue Note Album in the World Ever (http://www.amazon.com/Best-Blue-Note-Album-World/dp/B00000JB1W) which is kind of the best of the best of Jazz IMO. I don't usually listen to music on my K2 but I have some of the best Jazz in the world at my disposal if needed.

I also tend to carry around an audible book or so for when I'm in the mood (currently carrying Charlie Wilson's War and Shadow Divers....2 of my all time favs). This consumes an enormous amount of space and as time goes on I'll likely need to cut back on this "non-book" use of space.

BTW Wouldn't it be great if the "experimental MP3 player" had some rudimentary controls like shuffle and last track? Kind of tired of always starting on track 1 and hitting next track over and over to get at fresh songs.


----------

